# New here



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi and Happy new year.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh hey there


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

:beer: aloha


----------



## duckster34 (Dec 4, 2005)

hey and i hope u get a better reception than i did.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:welcome:


----------

